# can deer and goats breed?



## SuthernStix

what you think about a buck deer breeding with a nanny goat. can it successfully happen? we have 2 nanny goats in with some horses, wife swears one is pregant.


----------



## stev

ThickWoods said:
			
		

> what you think about a buck deer breeding with a nanny goat. can it successfully happen? we have 2 nanny goats in with some horses, wife swears one is pregant.


I dont think so .


----------



## Son

*Billy buck?*

Don't think so.


----------



## 243Savage

ThickWoods said:
			
		

> what you think about a buck deer breeding with a nanny goat. can it successfully happen? we have 2 nanny goats in with some horses, wife swears one is pregant.



You might soon have a goat/horse (gorse?) on the way.  Have fun trying to shoe that critter.


----------



## Nicodemus

Better watch that horse!


----------



## ultramag

Naaahhh Naaahhhh not possible Willlburrrr!!!
Sorry could not resist, i thought of something else to say but i was afraid to post it


----------



## Emmersom Biggens

*goats*

You've been a bAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD deer


----------



## Hawkeye

Might as well try and elephant and an ant,****


----------



## Hogtown

Yes and No.  Yes, they could breed - that is, perform the act. No, their union would not produce a viable embryo.


----------



## Lady Marion

*Yes, but not successfully!*

Up until two weeks ago, I would have said no, but I now believe a buck would breed anything in heat if it could get close enough.

My Arabian stallion, Dixie Dynamite, was curling his lips when he was around my female Great Pyrenees (a guardian dog) when she was coming into heat.  Then he started chasing her, and I knew things were about to get very ugly.  The dog didn't want to have anything to do with him, but he was relentless, and when he would catch up, he'd rear up and paw the air as if to say, "I'm your dream stud, Baby!!"  

I had to step in and save the dog.  That was a sight in and of itself.  Without so much as laying a hand on him, I let him know I was in charge, and backed him off, saved the dog.  After the encounter he was very docile with me, and he is much more respectful.  As of last Monday, he is now a gelding.     Hopefully the hormones will clear his system by the time my dairy goats come into heat.

I told the vet of the incident, and although she never saw such a thing, she believed me, said it is entirely possible for him to try......but of course the only result would be a crushed dog.

Any farmer who hunts deer will tell you that some of the best lure is cow in heat urine.  Why not doe (caprine doe) in heat?


----------



## walukabuck

I have often wondered what would happen if you tied up a nanny in heat under your treestand. Would a buck come? Especially if you tied her up next to a hot scrape.


----------



## SuthernStix

This goat has got huge, milk bag looks like its ready to bust, you can see something moving in its side..all the signs of being pregnant. and no, its not from the horse, they are fixed. Maybe from an alien??? only time will tell. Just wondering what i would call it, a doat or a geer.


----------



## Lady Marion

*Geer kids or doat fawns?*

I don't suppose the goat has been on any legumes?  I know it is too far south for lush red clover fields, but we had an open goat bag up from eating lots of clover up in PA.  Some legumes have plant estrogens which can cause false pregnancies.  Soybeans will also do this.  They have an estrogenic effect.......one reason I think it is bad to give boys tofu, LOL!!!


----------



## Lady Marion

Oh, forgot to mention.  A full rumen will show up on the LEFT side.....a kid would show up on the right side.  Gestation is five months, so a buck goat could have visited in that time, if a neighbor owned one.  Let us know what comes out, if anything.


----------



## Hogguide

ThickWoods said:
			
		

> what you think about a buck deer breeding with a nanny goat. can it successfully happen? we have 2 nanny goats in with some horses, wife swears one is pregant.



It depends on if you are feeding your White tail deer goat food.

 

HG


----------



## beginnersluck

It's just those silly red-neck hillbilly  neighbors you got....just can't keep those goats safe....








they always bring their goat over to breed yours!  What did you guys think got the goat pregnant??


----------



## Researcher31726

We raised goats for a while in the late 60's/early 70's until the billy almost pushed my daddy (in a wheelchair) into our pond.  Seems to me we had a goat that the man who sold it to us swore up and down that it was half deer and half goat. She never bred and reproduced, to my knowldege.
Sue


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

dont know about a goat and a deer, but i have see the offspring of a chicken and a duck at a local pond near my house.  it had the lower body look of a chicken but had the  head and neck of a duck.  very weird looking creature.


----------



## holadude

That would be a dicken!  They go good with cider.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

holadude said:
			
		

> That would be a dicken!  They go good with cider.


you tread on thin ice with that post.


----------



## bradpatt03




----------



## Ozzie

Of course it's possible for a goat to breed with a deer.  Just take a look at Janet Reno!


----------



## Spotlite

Deer and Goat? Yes, I have two of them. An 8 point billy, and a nice 10, should score high this year.

Horse and deer? Depends on what you have been drinking.


----------



## holadude

Shouldn't them goats have popped out their little bambi's by now?  where are the pics?


----------



## Limbshaker

Prolly look like this...........with glasses of course


----------



## SpotandStalk

Well how did it turn out?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

SpotandStalk said:


> Well how did it turn out?





Somebody is bored . .


----------



## swampstalker24

Don't that buck know that "BAAAA" means no!?


----------



## Mr Warren

Pregnant nanny and no billy around - sounds to me like an immaculate deception


----------

